# Unit share available east end glasgow



## GlasgowRob (Apr 3, 2006)

right guys just to let you know me and Mark are looking for someone to come in with us and share the unit

full details are here

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=144250

its a fair size 950 sq ft with leccy and hot and cold water, everything you need to get a bit of car love done pressure washer onsite plenty of snowfoam etc

£30 a week inc


----------



## steveboy (Jan 5, 2010)

Hi Rob, 

What do you and Mark have planed for the unit? I have been thinking about starting up in the valeting/detailing thing for a while, but neet to get cash for equipment. Could be interested in coming on board but would need to meet up with you gus and have chat.

cheeRS steve


----------



## GlasgowRob (Apr 3, 2006)

tbh we really just use it for messing around and doing the odd detail/valet when we need a covered space

units well equipped with more stuff going in every week 

drop me a pm if you want more details


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2010)

Rob.

Im new to the forums, looking to get set up in the Glasgow area. ive not posted 10 posts so i cant p.m you. But i am keen to find out more.


----------



## steveboy (Jan 5, 2010)

I cant send pm's yet rob  not had enough posts.

Is the unit in a good position for passers buy to see? what is your long term plans with it? would be nice to have a base to work from.


----------



## GlasgowRob (Apr 3, 2006)

units tucked away a bit about 1/4 mile from a busy main road 

anything you guys want to know just let me know


----------



## steveboy (Jan 5, 2010)

Rob, I am very interested, would it be poss to come over some time this week and have a look and sort something out with you guys. Would i have access at any time if I need it for valeting /detailing.


----------



## GlasgowRob (Apr 3, 2006)

well thats the way me and mark are atm just come and go as you please sort of thing you'll have your own keys etc

give me a shout on msn [email protected] or e-mail me off board at the same address


----------



## steveboy (Jan 5, 2010)

Rob 

I have been trying to get hold of you the past couple of days for the addy of the unit and best time to come over?

Can you email me over the details?

Cheers


----------



## GlasgowRob (Apr 3, 2006)

sorry guys been pretty tied up the last couple of weeks 

anyone interested then give me a shout


----------



## ron burgundy (Sep 11, 2007)

would you be interested in renting the unit out for an odd day or 2 here and there? i do full vinyl wraps, i am freelance but now and again could do with a unit for a couple of days and dalmarnock is just down the road from me,let me know,cheers


----------



## GlasgowRob (Apr 3, 2006)

space now available for another person if anyones interested


----------



## GlasgowRob (Apr 3, 2006)

still available if anyones interested


----------



## GlasgowRob (Apr 3, 2006)

cant believe no ones interested


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

I'd have snapped your hand off for this if I had spotted it at the time 

As it stands I'm leaving Glasgow in 3 weeks and won't be back till the end of August.

If it's still available then though... :speechles

Andrew :thumb:

EDIT: In fact if you're willing to hold out till then, I can guarantee I'll use it. Student flats don't have garages or hosepipes


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Most of the Glasgow based folk on here are hobbiests so have no need for a unit presumably. Also the area that your talking about isn't exactly on the beaten track so it's not catching passing trade for the likes of washes or valets. Sharing also brings it's own problems. Good luck with finding someone though.


----------



## GlasgowRob (Apr 3, 2006)

Leodhasach said:


> I'd have snapped your hand off for this if I had spotted it at the time
> 
> As it stands I'm leaving Glasgow in 3 weeks and won't be back till the end of August.
> 
> ...


should hopefully have moved to a bigger unit by then


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

Cool, I'll ask when I get back then to see what's what


----------



## rossco_pico (Feb 24, 2010)

if i had the money mate i would share just purely for doing my cars. can't beleive its still here, you not fancy renting it out as pay per use as someone in glasgow is doing that with a garage and ramps. you pay for a day at a time


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

if it was closer to me i would be tempted by this, but its just too far to justify how little i would use it.


----------



## GlasgowRob (Apr 3, 2006)

rossco_pico said:


> if i had the money mate i would share just purely for doing my cars. can't beleive its still here, you not fancy renting it out as pay per use as someone in glasgow is doing that with a garage and ramps. you pay for a day at a time


if your interested in that let me know


----------



## rossco_pico (Feb 24, 2010)

cool well im off in few weeks and want to do the surf and becks leon so might give you a shout and pay per use if your up for it.

cheers


----------



## GlasgowRob (Apr 3, 2006)

bumpity bump


----------



## GlasgowRob (Apr 3, 2006)

bu bump


----------



## IanS21 (Dec 21, 2009)

If I lived closer, i would have snapped this up mate


----------



## GlasgowRob (Apr 3, 2006)

more details up on the website guys www.vagwest.co.uk


----------



## LEW1S (May 13, 2009)

I wish i could justify £30 a week too but i wud prob hardly use it tbh. If u decide to start letting it for the day id be interested in the odd day here or there


----------



## GlasgowRob (Apr 3, 2006)

As above just give me a shout if your interested in day hire


----------



## midas touch (Apr 30, 2010)

where in the east end ?


----------



## GlasgowRob (Apr 3, 2006)

Dalmarnock


----------

